# Will my tortoise remember me :(



## Shelly Belly (May 3, 2016)

Hey folks, does anyone know about tortoise memory? I'm going away to college in a few months and there's a strict no pet policy . I'm going to have to leave my baby at home with my parents and I'm nervous to leave her for many reasons. I feel like we've created quite a bond in just a few months (as I'm a new tortoise mom). Will she remember me when I come back home after months of being away? Does she even know who I am right now? I feel like she does remember me because she responds to me quite well.


----------



## MPRC (May 3, 2016)

My tortoises definitely know me, but I have only been away for a week or so at a time so I don't know how long they would remember me for. Just make sure your parents know all about her care and remind them to socialize her so that shes not blind sided when you come home to love on her. Maybe even set them up on the forum, just in case!


----------



## Gillian M (May 4, 2016)

A very warm welcome to the forum!

I think that your tort will remember you. I left home for a holiday a couple of years ago, and couldn't wait to return home to see OLI (my beloved Greek tort). He did recognize me, that I am sure of.


----------



## Big Charlie (May 4, 2016)

I don't think your tortoise will remember you. My tortoise was really outgoing and friendly last summer, then he slept most of the winter. When he started coming back out this year, he was acting shyer, starting to pull inside his shell when I approached. I always felt he could tell the difference between me and someone else. I'm the one that always comes bearing treats. He is already acting friendlier. He just needed to be reminded who I was.


----------



## Speedy-1 (May 5, 2016)

*I think torts sort of live in the moment , if they remember at all its that you are the dude with the food ! *


----------



## dmmj (May 5, 2016)

I don't think they remember individual people like dogs or cats would. but I really had no evidence one way or the other so that's all conjecture


----------



## Rue (May 5, 2016)

And does it matter? If she does remember you, great. And if she doesn't, once you get back from school, she'll 'reremember' you, or get to know you all over again.


----------



## Big Charlie (May 5, 2016)

Rue said:


> And does it matter? If she does remember you, great. And if she doesn't, once you get back from school, she'll 'reremember' you, or get to know you all over again.


Yes! The good thing is that she won't be depressed when you are gone. She'll continue to grow.


----------



## jockma (May 7, 2016)

Mine remembers me every time I come back from overseas. I'm gone for 3 months at a time every year, and he acts like no time has passed.

The mental association with food is quite strong...


----------



## Shelly Belly (May 8, 2016)

Lol thank you so much! Will definitely remember the food tips.


----------



## Gillian M (May 10, 2016)

Nothing against anyone's opinion: why can't torts remember people?  After all, they too have a *brain *as well as a *nervous* *system*.


----------



## Big Charlie (May 10, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Nothing against anyone's opinion: why can't torts remember people?  After all, they too have a *brain *as well as a *nervous* *system*.


Memories vary. A human baby normally won't remember anything from his first few years. It is reasonable to assume that memories in tortoises aren't the same as they are in people, but since they can't tell us, we can't know for sure. We can only observe their behavior and infer what it means. 

This is just a random thought. When I observe what tortoises do all day, it seems kind of boring. If my tortoise remembered clearly the grass in a particular spot from day to day, it would be even more boring. If he rediscovered it everyday, it would be more interesting.


----------



## JoesMum (May 10, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Nothing against anyone's opinion: why can't torts remember people?  After all, they too have a *brain *as well as a *nervous* *system*.


I'm sure they do remember people. May be not in the affectionate 'member of the pack' way a dog does, but I'm sure they remember you and how you handle them. 

Even our tropical fish seem to remember me. They come to the glass demanding food but don't seem to bother for other members of the family. We've had some of them (clown loaches and a bristle nose catfish) for 15 years


----------



## Gillian M (May 10, 2016)

Big Charlie said:


> Memories vary. A human baby normally won't remember anything from his first few years. It is reasonable to assume that memories in tortoises aren't the same as they are in people, but since they can't tell us, we can't know for sure. We can only observe their behavior and infer what it means.
> 
> This is just a random thought. When I observe what tortoises do all day, it seems kind of boring. If my tortoise remembered clearly the grass in a particular spot from day to day, it would be even more boring. If he rediscovered it everyday, it would be more interesting.


I do see your point but my question is : why shouldn't torts remember if they have a brain and a nervous system?


----------



## Gillian M (May 10, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> I'm sure they do remember people. May be not in the affectionate 'member of the pack' way a dog does, but I'm sure they remember you and how you handle them.
> 
> Even our tropical fish seem to remember me. They come to the glass demanding food but don't seem to bother for other members of the family. We've had some of them (clown loaches and a bristle nose catfish) for 15 years


Sure; I am in no way whatsoever comparing the brain of a tort with that of a dog/cat


----------



## Rue (May 10, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> I do see your point but my question is : why shouldn't torts remember if they have a brain and a nervous system?



Tortoises certainly can remember. They are also very long-lived so I will guess that memory is quite well developed. But they remember what they have evolved to remember that is important to their survival. They didn't evolve to be a pet and remember individual human 'owners'. Not to say that they can't remember individual humans, but just they might not be able too. But they likely can remember a reliable food or safety source or that that is associated with an individual human. It's a toss up.

Insects have a brain and a nervous system and are capable of some amazing learned behaviour...for an insect. We tend to want to think of all animals as being slightly less evolved humans - so we're back to anthropomorphizing.


----------



## Sara G. (May 13, 2016)

I do wonder if torts will ever evolve to a point where they will become more "domesticated" like cats and dogs are today. Although, they're such an old species, I kind of doubt it!


----------



## jockma (May 13, 2016)

Sara G. said:


> I do wonder if torts will ever evolve to a point where they will become more "domesticated" like cats and dogs are today. Although, they're such an old species, I kind of doubt it!


Domestication is very much an intentional pursuit, so they COULD be domesticated...in a few centuries or more...with very intense, focused selective breeding...

But that takes the fun out of it IMO! I like em the way they are.


----------



## Sara G. (May 13, 2016)

jockma said:


> Domestication is very much an intentional pursuit, so they COULD be domesticated...in a few centuries or more...with very intense, focused selective breeding...
> 
> But that takes the fun out of it IMO! I like em the way they are.



Too true! I wouldn't trade 'em for anything!


----------

